# [BOOTSPLASH] Comment modifier le bootsplash ? (résolu)

## Hammerhead2048

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai encore un problème. Bon, celui-ci est pas très important, mais ça m'embête un peu.

Comment modifier le bootsplash ? Le bootsplash fonctionne chez moi, mais je suis pas un grand fan de celui utilisé par défaut. Bon, j'ai suivi le tuto en anglais qu'il y avait dans le forum, et ça marche pas, il me sort à chaque fois qu'il manque un programme splashpbm un truc comme ça. Et quand je commente les lignes qui font appel dans ce fichiers, ça s'installe, mais le hic, c'est que ça boot plus  :Shocked: . En fait, ça me bousille le initrd que j'utilise au démarrage (heureusement, j'en avais une copie  :Wink: )

Voila, si vous savez comment faire, ça m'aiderait bien.

PS: Ah oui, c'est ce bootsplash que je veux installer, je le trouve excellent: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12593

Merci d'avance.

----------

## ipower

Regarde ce lien:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=framebuffer+bootsplash

La section Personalising your bootsplash theme! va surement t'aider!

@+

----------

## Hammerhead2048

C'est le guide que j'ai suivi, et ça marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

En fait je pense que le probleme vient du script lui meme :

 *bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  bootsplash theme metall-tux for resolution 1280x1024
> 
> # See http://www.bootsplash.org/ for more information
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si ce prog existe (pas ma gentoo avec moi)

Essai avec la commande splash

----------

## didzzzz17

Bonjour,

J'ai modifié le fichier bootsplash-1024x768.cfg pour qu'il fonctionne. Tu as dût déjà le faire mais bon, je le donne quand même:

```

# bootsplash theme metal-tux for resolution 1024x768

# See http://www.bootsplash.org/ for more information

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

fgcolor=0

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

tx=40

ty=72

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tw=944

th=662

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/metall-tux/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/metall-tux/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

#includeprog /sbin/splash /etc/bootsplash/themes/metall-tux/images/silent-1024x768_left.pbm

# background

box silent 273 600 282 624 #bcc2ce

box silent inter 283 600 291 624 #bcc2ce

#includeprog /sbin/splash anchor=r /etc/bootsplash/themes/metall-tux/images/silent-1024x768_right.pbm

box silent 283 600 743 624 #bcc2ce

#box silent stipple #ffffffff

box silent inter 282 600 282 623 #bcc2ce

box silent 282 600 734 623 #bcc2ce

overpaintok=1

```

Je pense qu'il ne doit pas fonctionner comme celui d'origine puisque les fichiers .pbm ne sont plus pris en compte.

----------

## manito

je viens d'essayer et il me  dit un truc du style silentjpg detected but oversized, je me demande si c'est pas la taille de l'initrd dans le noyau...

à suivre

----------

## Thom N2h

t'as le frame buffer qui affiche en 1024 ?

----------

## manito

moi, non mais j'ai utilisé les fichiers pour le 800*600

----------

## manito

je me demande s'il faut pas changer cette valeur là:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        <*> Loopback device support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (4096) Default RAM disk size

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support 
```

----------

## manito

voilà où ça merde:

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 49381 bytes, found, but has oversized text area!

----------

## manito

Autant pour moi, thom avait raison, j'avais mal adapté (en fait fallait adapter directement à celui de 800*600 de gentoo, vu qu'il y a encore qq diffs)

----------

## mordred

 :Sad: 

Bonjour à tous!

Voila, une petite question:

J'ai installé le bootsplash du livecd2004.0 et ai effectué les modifs ad hoc dans /etc/bootsplash/...

 et dans grug.conf afin de profiter du mode silent.

Problème, j'ai le mode verbose (pas de message d'erreur).

Des idées?

----------

## didzzzz17

Bonsoir,

Le fichier grub.conf  doit contenir:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb vga=0x317 splash=silent

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-1024x768-MetalTux

```

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, essaye de refaire le fichier initrd comme pour un changement de thème :

```

mount /boot

/sbin/splash -s -f  /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768-MetalTux

```

----------

## manito

moi, j'ai aussi que le verbose mode :'(

----------

## behd

 *manito wrote:*   

> moi, j'ai aussi que le verbose mode :'(

 

hmm pas de problèmes ici pour l'install du bootsplash metall-tux en 1280 

La marche à suivre:

1. emerge bootsplash

2. bootsplash_patch /path/to/kernel

3. configure et compiler son kernel (le mien = 2.4.26-openmosix) pour inclure:

```

Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Block Devices ->

    [*] Loopback device support

    [*] RAM disk support

    (4096)   Default RAM disk size

    [*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Console Drivers ->

    [*] VGA text console

    [*] Video mode selection support

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support ->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*] VESA VGA graphics console

    [*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo 

```

4. copie du theme metall-tux dans /etc/bootsplash

5. editer la config pour le 1280x1024 (et retirer les lignes qui contiennent splashpbm et stipple)

```

nano -w /etc/bootsplash/metall-tux/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg

```

6. /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/metall-tux/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024-metall-tux

7. edit lilo.conf (pour grub, j'en sais rien... lilo m'a toujours satisfait depuis ma Redhat 5.2)

```
# Linux bootable partition config begins

        image = /boot/bzImage-2.4.26-openmosix-fb

        root = /dev/ataraid/d0p10

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part10

        label = Gentoo-2.4.26om

        initrd = /boot/initrd

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append = "video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31B splash=silent hda=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

```

NB. initrd ici est en fait un symlink qui pointe vers initrd-1280x1024-metall-tux

8. exécuter lilo

9. reboot

10. Ok si ca marche installons en générique:

```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/bootsplash

```

choisir le theme metall-tux

puis

```
rc-update add bootsplash default
```

et.... bingo... tout est là ! le framebuffer, le bootsplash, le F2 pour voir le détail du boot...

Hip hop les doigts dans le nez, les mains dans les poches  :Wink: 

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Ca y'est, j'ai résolu mon problème de bootsplash!

En fait, quand on utilise genkernel (je crois que j'ai oublié de le dire), il faut modifier les fichiers livrés avec le bootsplash (et en plus, certains répertoires ne sont pas bon), mais il faut aussi modifier le fichier /etc/conf.d/bootsplash en mettant le thème désiré puis recompiler le noyau.

En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça marche  :Very Happy:  J'ai le pingouin au démarrage  :Very Happy: 

Encore merci pour votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *behd wrote:*   

> 5. editer la config pour le 1280x1024 (et retirer les lignes qui contiennent splashpbm et stipple)

 

Bon, j'ai craqué et j'ai mis ce bootsplash ...   :Razz: 

Mais c'est vrai que la barre de défilement n'est pas très jolie, visiblement parce qu'on retire ces lignes.

Quelqu'un peut nous dire dans quel ebuild on trouve ce "/sbin/splashpbm" ??

Ou alors, est-il possible de convertir ces ".pbm" en quelque chose qui puisse être utilisé ??

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Ca serait très pratique (surtout pour ce bootsplash). Le hic, c'est que je suis pas trop expert en création de ebuild et surtout, en ce moment, j'ai pas trop le temps (j'ai même plus le temps de m'occuper de mon site Web  :Confused: ).

----------

## arlequin

En fait, la commande 'splashpbm' est disponible dans la dernière mouture des sources bootsplash (l'utilitaire développé par un gars de SuSE). Mais l'ebuild n'a pas encore pris compte de cette version.

Voilà. Si qqun est motivé pour mettre à jour l'ebuild...

Source : http://www.suse.com/us/private/products/suse_linux/pers/packages_personal/bootsplash.html

Mais aussi : ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/rpm-sources/bootsplash/

----------

## yoyo

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Voilà. Si qqun est motivé pour mettre à jour l'ebuild...

 

Pourquoi pas ...

Ça fait quelques jours que l'idée me travaille (je voudrais faire un ebuild pour lazarus, qui dépend de fpc, et donc gestion des dépendances et ebuild pour fpc).

N'ayant aucune connaissance en ebuild et lazarus ayant un script d'installation, la tâche m'a parue trop complexe.

Aussi, une mise à jour d'ebuild peut être un bon moyen de s'initier aux ebuilds.

Aller hop, j'imprime les docs ...

Il y a aussi ça qui pourrait être intéressant : [SOFTWARE] RealPlayer 10 dans portage ?.

Je ne suis pas un fan de Real mais ça permettrait de se faire la main ...   :Wink: 

----------

## manito

Moi j'ai le framebuffer mais pas le silent mode, je vais pas en chier un sablier mais juste pour le fun, j'aimerais le faire tourner   :Laughing: 

voilà ce que me dit dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 49429 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.
> 
>  found (800x600, 38764 bytes, v3).
> 
> 

 

vous savez pas où je dois changer la taille de ce machin ?

----------

## Thom N2h

ben normalement dans le tarball tu as les différentes sizes. dc il te suffit d'éditer le .cfg qui correspond à la bonne taille et de créer ton ram disk avec cette taille là.

Dans t'as ligne de commande, il faut bien sure que tu active le frame buffer avec la même taille que ton bootsplash.

Bon sinon moi ça marche, par contre faudra m'expliquer pourquoi vga=0x318 ne marhce pas et vga=791 marche  :Sad:  enfin bon ça marche. J'ai pas encore toutes mes consoles avec le bootsplash il me sort un message d'erreur faut que je regarde pourquoi..

----------

## manito

pour toutes les consoles, vérifie p-e dans le /etc/inittab que tu as bien

les mêmes lignes pour chaque tty

```
c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux
```

----------

## Thom N2h

Vi j'ai bien ça, j'ai bien 

```
BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"
```

 ds mon bootsplash.conf

voilà le message d'erreur :

```
 /etc/init.d/bootsplash restart

 * Setting Console frame buffer images...

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 76: source: /etc/bootsplash/: is a directory

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]                         [ ok ]

 * Setting Console frame buffer images...

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 49: [: /etc/bootsplash/: binary operator expected

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 49: [: /etc/bootsplash/: binary operator expected

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 49: [: /etc/bootsplash/: binary operator expected

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 49: [: /etc/bootsplash/: binary operator expected

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 49: [: /etc/bootsplash/: binary operator expected

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 49: [: /etc/bootsplash/: binary operator expected

Usage: /sbin/splash.bin logstring

       /sbin/splash.bin -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]                   
```

----------

## manito

un truc con, t'as bien spécifié dans ton /etc/conf.d/bootsplash 

le thème ?

BOOTSPLASH_THEME=personal

----------

## Thom N2h

oui enfin metall-tux

j'ai bootsplash verbose et silent sur ma console 1 c sur les autres consoles que ça passe pas

----------

## sorg

Je profite de ton post pour m'incruster.

J'ai le 2.6.6-love4 ;

J'essaie de faire fonctionner le bootsplah.

Mon ecran passe bien en FB, (mode 0x317) mais j'ai pas de bootsplash.

Si j'examine mon dmesg , je vois ca:

```
checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found!

Freeing initrd memory: 116k freed

```

et un peu plus loin

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0807000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f290

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf2d5, set palette = c00cf35a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03

 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

Rien de suspect sinon... Quel peut etree mon souci  ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

tu est sur de ton fichier .conf (lilo ou grub) ? car on dirai qu'il arrive pas a decompresser initrd !! a tu suivi le post qui y est réserver expré (framebuffer + bootplash) ? sinon désolé je vois pas car je n'est pas encore essayer mais juste lu le post !

----------

## sorg

Bon en fait j'avais très connement oublier de cocher l'option bootsplash dans le kernel.

Par contre, nouveau souci: Je n'ai que de la purée de pixel si je reviens sur les consoles après avoir démarrer X... C'est inutilisable.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

c'est surment parce que tu n'a pas activer (ou mal ) le framebuffer car il est obligatoire pour le bootsplash !!

----------

## sorg

Si, j'ai bien activé le FB, puisque le bootsplash fonctionne tant que X est pas lancé.

----------

## sorg

Bon alors, le souci est le suivant:

Il semblereait que dans sa grande bonté Nvidia n'est pas été foutu de nous pondre un driver compatible avec le FB.... Depuis la version 53xx c'est buggé.

Le pb c'est que la version 4496 se compile bien chez moi mais mon 2.6.6 refuse de charger le module sous pretexte qu'il est invalide.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@sorg: vc/1: 1 files 1.9Mb -> modprobe nvidia
> 
> No module found in object
> ...

 

----------

## Thom N2h

c bon je viens de trouver d'où venais mon problème pour le bootsplash. regardez le message d'erreur  :Wink:  boulet inside

----------

